

We flipped our App to free and hit the top 10 in 24 hours (chart) - jasonmcalacanis
https://plus.google.com/u/0/103716847685048716973/posts/eLbYZBye4Yb

======
snorkel
Noticed this gem in the comments section "Robert Scoble - Or you could just
impress the hell out of me, and I'll make sure Apple considers your app for
Featured app of the week." No thanks.

------
wickedchicken
Damn it. Caught. Clicked the link without realizing it was a Calacanis
article. More and more I'm contemplating building the Calacanis blocker I've
mulled about before: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2613955>. The
internet is becoming less safe every day.

~~~
alain94040
Why are you bitter? The article provides actual numbers that may be
interesting to many people writing iPhone apps.

~~~
angryasian
not a hater but I think these type of results are the exception and not the
norm. Calacanis is a huge influencer with a lot of tech followers on just
about ever social site.

~~~
alain94040
Actually I find it interesting (and in line with my experience). Your million
followers only turn into a few hundre downloads? Anyone can beat that with
motivated friends. It goes to put in perspective the influence of people like
Jason.

------
smallegan
Of course you should add to your list of promotions: "Linked this article on
Hacker News" :-)

------
n9com
1% conversion rate is ambitious for free-to-paid, especially when your
downloads have spiked due to changing the price of your app to free.

Hope you are tracking user retention.

------
startupcto
What took you so long?

